# Sunday Ticket Max app - Blackout rules



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

If you have Sunday Ticket Max, are the blackout rules based on where you live or where you are at the time that the game is played (using the GPS on your phone for location). I live in the NY market. So, typically the Jets & Giants games are blacked out. If I were on vacation at Disney World, would the same Jets & Giants game be blacked out or would the games that are being broadcast in Orlando be blacked out?


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

It's based on your phone's location, so it'll change based on where you are.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in the Cincinnati market and my Ipad ST app wouldn't show me the Bengals at Bears game. The app displayed an error message about NFL blackout rules. I was in Cincy, but the Bengals were playing in Chicago. Not sure why I got that message.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

itzme -- was the game available locally? Could you watch it at home on the ST channels? 

ST is an out-of-market package and so if your game is available on a local channel or locally blacked out, you won't be able to watch it on the ST channels or devices (although IIRC those games can be 'watched' on the Mix channel).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mws192 said:


> It's based on your phone's location, so it'll change based on where you are.


+1

From the NFL ST fine print:


> Package consists of all out-of-market NFL games (based on customer's service address) broadcast on FOX and CBS. Games available via remote viewing based on device location. Local broadcasts are subject to blackout rules.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mws192 said:


> It's based on your phone's location, so it'll change based on where you are.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Hmmm, Not sure. how about for laptops that do not have GPS?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

IP address?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

trh said:


> itzme -- was the game available locally? Could you watch it at home on the ST channels?
> 
> ST is an out-of-market package and so if your game is available on a local channel or locally blacked out, you won't be able to watch it on the ST channels or devices (although IIRC those games can be 'watched' on the Mix channel).


It was on a local channel, yes. But I wanted to see it on my iPad also. Based on what you're saying, it sounds like I can never watch a local game on my iPad with ST, is that right?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

ST is an out of market package. So as long as your local team is being carried by a local station, then no, you won't be able to watch via ST on your iPad.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Hmmm, Not sure. how about for laptops that do not have GPS?


There are other ways to find out where you are.

For Laptops/Computers that don't have true GPS, there is a method for determining your
general location.

It is using IP geolocation technology.

You can enter you IP address here to test it out.

http://www.ip2location.com/demo.aspx

Here is how IP Geolocation technology works:
There are subnets to every network. Known subnets are assigned to specific locations in the world based
off the owner of that subnet. Databases across the globe house these information and when looking for a
specific host on a subnet, you will be able to "generally" know the location of that host.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tbolt said:


> There are other ways to find out where you are.
> 
> For Laptops/Computers that don't have true GPS, there is a method for determining your
> general location.
> ...


When it comes to blackouts, I think that being "fairly" close should be something very important. the link you posted, places my location 45 miles away. this can make a difference


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Personally, I think that enforcing blackouts on Sunday Ticket Max is stupid. If you need to watch a game on a PC or handheld device, it's pretty likely that you don't have access to a TV where you can watch the local games, otherwise that's most likely where you would watch the game. IMO, the NFL / TV networks should waive the blackout rules for the Max addon to Sunday Ticket.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Personally, I think that enforcing blackouts on Sunday Ticket Max is stupid. If you need to watch a game on a PC or handheld device, it's pretty likely that you don't have access to a TV where you can watch the local games, otherwise that's most likely where you would watch the game. IMO, the NFL / TV networks should waive the blackout rules for the Max addon to Sunday Ticket.


but the NFL is NOT for local games, it is and out of market NFL package.


----------

